

This is how image manipulation should always have been [video] - Halienja
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH0aEp1oDOI

======
delackner
Pretty sure this is a duplicate from months ago, except before there was
actually context.

------
Deuterium
This is a really old video. It's been a few months now, so Adobe already has
Photoshop CS6 out. $200 please.

------
ufomuffin
Wow this one is old, pretty good feature though, love content-aware, it's
gonna change design for sure.

------
kapuzineralex
Really really nice.

